# Chicken litter on early emerging grass?



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Have some broiler litter left from earlier this year. Want to get it out of the way. Drilled orchard grass and timothy late this year, so it is still coming up. Any chance the litter would burn the young grass? Have a few places that Jeff has been filling in gullies and just drilled yesterday; how about those places? With the way 2020 has been, don't want to intentionally let chicken'nure wipe out seeding efforts.

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

If you can get a ton or 2 spread out good without driving all over I would think it would do it some good.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would not unless you are sure you are down close to the 1 ton and can get an excellent and i mean perfect spread job .Gps and scales on spreader and spread pattern checked . Just Wait till the stand is established is what i would do.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

endrow said:


> I would not unless you are sure you are down close to the 1 ton and can get an excellent and i mean perfect spread job .Gps and scales on spreader and spread pattern checked . Just Wait till the stand is established is what i would do.


Jeff does a good job spreading at usual 2 ton. Don't have scales so we go by historical weights of loads. Haven't had the chance to spread any on new seedings before.

We'll just work around the small pile of chicken'nure until next year.

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I wouldn't spread chicken manure on any crop, it's too corrosive, best to work it into the soil and spread it that way.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

We have spread 500 acres of emerging cover crop with turkey manure this week. Running either 2 or 3 ton per acre depending on wether it will be beans or corn next year.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Trillium Farm said:


> I wouldn't spread chicken manure on any crop, it's too corrosive, best to work it into the soil and spread it that way.


We do spread broiler litter on our hay fields, does great. Haven't had any left over litter for new seedings before.

Shelia


----------



## DannyL (Apr 6, 2021)

I have two 5 gallon buckets of aged chicken manure, and I would like to know the best way to use it in my garden.


----------

